# DD réseau [NAS][Ethernet filaire et WiFi]



## Krynn (7 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Je souhait acheter un disque dur qui se branche sur le réseau (Type NAS).

les buts:
 - partager les données entres les ordi de la maison
 - connexion de l'exterieur pour chercher des fichiers.

Je suis tombé sur celui-ci : Disque dur Wifi d'Asus : WL-HDD

ca a l'air bien mais je vois UN gros defaut, c'est limité au disque 2 1/2 qui sont plus petit et plus cher.

 J'ai aussi vu un disque 3 1/2 a un prix plus raisonable chez Iomega : Iomega 160GB Network Hard Drive


  Voila mes questions:
 - Avez-vous deja essayé se type de disque
 - Connaissez-vous d'autre disque du meme type?
 - Est-il compliqué de permettre un acces de l'exterieur sur le disque?


Merci


----------



## demougin (7 Février 2005)

tu n'aurais pas un mac (ou un pc) à transformer en serveur?


----------



## Krynn (7 Février 2005)

j'y ai deja pensé, mais je vois plusieurs problemes:
 - Le PC est portable donc pas toujours a la maison.
 - Le Mac est dans la chambre, donc c'est pas tres agréable pour dormir
 - Le disque ethernet ne consomme presque rien comme electricité, ne fait pas bcp de bruit et ne devrait pas avoir les probleme de redemarage pour des mise a jour, ...


----------



## iota (7 Février 2005)

Salut.

Je t'invite à jeter un oeil sur les solutions NAS de linksys.

@+
iota


----------



## Krynn (7 Février 2005)

Merci, c'est effectivement quelque chose comme cela que je cherche. Mais les prix sont bien superieur a Iomega.

Par contre si qqun a deja essayé, ca m'interresse.


----------



## iota (7 Février 2005)

Je n'avais pas fait attention au prix des solutions linksys...

Il existe du materiel plus abordable de marque Ximeta.

Tu trouveras un test ici.

Enfin, jete un oeil ici : comparateur de prix de plusieurs solutions de disques externes ethernet.

*EDIT :* je viens de voir cette news sur clubic.

@+
iota


----------



## fpoil (7 Février 2005)

attention avec Ximeta, ce n'est pas du vrai NAS (pas de serveurs ftp, smb, afp ou autres), c'est une solution hybride NDAS (en gros un soft à installé sur les machines voulant avoir l'accès au disk)

bref méfiance pour la compatibilité mac entre autres


----------



## Krynn (8 Février 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> attention avec Ximeta, ce n'est pas du vrai NAS (pas de serveurs ftp, smb, afp ou autres), c'est une solution hybride NDAS (en gros un soft à installé sur les machines voulant avoir l'accès au disk)
> 
> bref méfiance pour la compatibilité mac entre autres



Merci bien pour l'info. Il faut effectivement se mefier. Et a voir pour le Iomega il faut aussi installer un soft sur l'ordi pour le detecter.

Par contre je suis tombé sur ca:
Synology

Avec importateur francais:
http://www.additionaldesign.fr/news.asp

et importateur suisse:
http://www.brack.ch/aspx/default.aspx


Si qqun l'as deja essayé, ca m'interresse bcp.

Merci


----------



## Manuko (7 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Confronté au même dilemne pour une association, j'ai déjà abordé le sujet dans ce post

En passant par le comparateur cité plus haut (merci iota  ), j'ai découvert avec joie l'arrivée du LaCie Ethernet Disk mini.
Perso, c'est sans reflechir que je part sur ce produit. J'ai déjà un D2 qui tourne à merveille et LaCie travail souvent auprès d'Apple.

L'aspect Wi-Fi de certain modèle me "branche" pas mal aussi.
Et même avec une borne AirPort Express (serveur d'impression) ajouté à l'Ethernet Disk mini, je reste en dessous du modèle NAS 100d de chez Iomega, pas super apprécié (Test ZDNet).

Enfin les Synology se trouvent chez Materiel.net et s'appellent Sohonas chez MacWay.

Bon shopping   

P.S. : un gros post à consulter içi


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
QUe pensez-vous des disques durs avec carte reseau ?
ça me tente pour faire mes sauvegardes des postes en reseau.
Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ça ?
Qu'est ce que ça vaut ?

J'ai vu un DD 80 Go RJ 45 et USB 2 à 149 ¤ HT et je suis assez tenté.


----------



## Xingshu (9 Août 2005)

Salut!!
Voilà plus d'un an que j'ai mon ibook et à force d'accumuler les titres itunes et les photos, je suis à cours d'espace disque ( < 4Go ). J'envisage donc un disque externe mais je n'ai pas envie de m'encombrer de fils entre l'ordi et le disque dur d'où l'idée du disque externe ethernet...qu'en pensez-vous ? ( temps d'accès...) Dans mon budget ( <200¤ ), je n'ai que ces 2 références :


Freecom : Disque Dur externe Classic II Net Drive - 160 Go - USB 2.0 - Ethernet 100 Base-T - Mémoire tampon 2 Mo


IOMEGA Disque Dur externe Network Ethernet 160 Go


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2005)

J'en pense qu'ethernet c'est un cable aussi...

En plus tu ne pourra pas booter dessus si l'envie t'en prenait.

Tant qu'a faire, prend un FireWire


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

DD réseau [Ethernet]


----------



## JeromeR (10 Août 2005)

Voila moi j'ai un dd externe de chez Ximeta ! 

Effectivement c'est une bonne solution pour eviter le cable si ton ordi est connecter au reseau !

Mon dd Ximeta marchait tres bien jusqu'à ce que j'install Tiger ... Ximeta n'a pas encore sorti le driver pour Tiger :-(

Le gros avantage pour moi c'est qu'il est compatible Mac Widows ce qui était l'idéal pour moi qui est un reseau avec les deux systeme !

De plus l'avantage est que tu peut gerer le type d'accès au disque pour chaque pc. Exemple : moi j'accède en lecture/écriture et mon petit frere uniquement en lecture -> ce qui m'évite de mauvaises surprises ! lol

Conclusion ormi ce pb de driver qui commence a me gaver (il va bien sortir un jour) je ne suis pas deçu de mon achat ! Et je pense que le disque dur en ethernet est une bonne solution !


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

JeromeR a dit:
			
		

> Voila moi j'ai un dd externe de chez Ximeta !


Tu as un lien à nous proposer avec leur site ou un revendeur


----------



## JeromeR (10 Août 2005)

Voila le lien du constructeur : Ximeta
A l'époque je l'est acheter chez surcouf !


----------



## JeromeR (10 Août 2005)

L'avantage aussi est que tu peut le brancher en usb2 si tu en a envis (idéal pour aller chez les autres !) lol


----------



## islacoulxii (10 Août 2005)

Si on Utilise un DD branché en Ethernet sur un routeur Wifi.. 
Est ce que le débit est plus lent en WIFI qu'en Ethernet (fil) ??


----------



## CBi (10 Août 2005)

Pour reprendre l'idée de départ de Xingshu, l'intérêt d'un DD ethernet est de pouvoir le faire fonctionner à distance (sinon autant se connecter en FW), en le branchant sur une borne Airport, mais... est-ce que ça marche ? ou est-ce que ça rame ?


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que le débit est plus lent en WIFI qu'en Ethernet (fil) ??


Le Wifi est de l'ethernet encapsulé [encrypté même] dans des ondes radio 
La phase d'encapsulation le rend donc automatiquement un peu plus lent.


----------



## islacoulxii (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le Wifi est de l'ethernet encapsulé [encrypté même] dans des ondes radio
> La phase d'encapsulation le rend donc automatiquement un peu plus lent.


 "un peu"...

de moitié?
qques % de vitesse en moins?


Et par raport au FW, l'ethernet est plus rapide?


----------



## laurent1 (10 Août 2005)

Vitesse de transfert des differents protocoles:

wifi et airport: 56Mbit/s
ethernet 10/100: 100 Mbit/s
usb 2.0: 460 Mbit/s (pas certain de la valeur mais ca tourne aux allentours!  :
fw 400 400 Mbit/s  (facile ca)
fw 800 800 Mbit/s (encore + facile)   
ethernet gigabit 10/1000 1000 Mbit/s

voila... Si je raconte des conneries, merci de corriger! @+


----------



## poirot89 (10 Août 2005)

je crois que c'est 480 Mbit/s pour l'USB2  
sinon, j'étais moi aussi intéréssé par les disques ethernet jusqu'à ce que je calcule les débits, et la, c'est le drame...   l'etehernet 100Mbit tourne aux environs de 10Mo/s.
j'ai donc opté pour le Fire-Wire 800, et la, je ne dépasse pas les 51Mo/s.
en fait tout dépend de l'usage finale, mais il est clair que les fils, y'en a mar


----------



## JeromeR (11 Août 2005)

Moi j'utilise un DD Ethernet pour stocker mes zic et les partager sur le réseau et la lecture a partir d'iTunes ce fait sans aucun pb meme si on est plusieur sur le DD en meme temps !

Et ceux meme en passant par le partage des liste de lectures !

Conclusion pour l'utilisation que j'en es ca me satisfait ;-)


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Octobre 2005)

Tout d'abord bonjour.
Je rebondis un peu sur ce fil car je cherche un moyen de convaincre mon épouse de sauvegarder ses fichiers. Comme, bien entendu, elle est totalement hermétique à l'informatique je l'ai équipé d'IBook relié en WIFI et qui semble bien lui convenir.  Le hic est qu'elle ne veut pas avoir à brancher quoi que ce soit, ni écrire quelque script que ce soit.
J'ai donc pensé à équiper la borne Airport d'un disque ethernet et à lui préparer des scripts Personal Backup pour sauvegarder ses précieux documents ( en général des écrits Word donc pas très volumineux).
Je suis conscient que la vitesse de transfert sera faible mais une fois passée la sauvegarde totale d'une dizaine de GO, les incrémentales devraient pouvoir s'exécuter. 
Tout ceci avec Personal Backup V X.4 qui propose maintenant une icône dans le menu du Finder à partir de laquelle on peut exécuter directement les sauvegardes.

Mes recherches m'ont dirigé vers le nouveau SHONAS 2 de Macway. Et ce serait sympathique si un gentil membre pouvait me faire part de son expérience avec ce matériel qui, je crois, est assez récent.


----------



## mfay (28 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui me tente le plus en disque Ethernet c'est &#231;a : 

Le nouveau TViX, &#231;a marche avec tout (J'ai la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente non-ethernet). Et surtout l'alimentation est int&#233;gr&#233;e dans le boitier, ce qui &#233;vite de l'oublier 
http://www.tvix.co.kr/eng/


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Octobre 2005)

Belle bête mais je ne cherche pas vraiment une centrale multimédia. Simplement un disque dur à mettre en réseau pour faire des sauvegardes. 
En tout cas merci pour le renseignement.


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau TViX, &#231;a marche avec tout (J'ai la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente non-ethernet).


Rien &#224; voir avec un DD R&#233;seau de sauvegarde 
Ne commen&#231;ons pas &#224; m&#233;langer les genres :mouais:


----------



## mfay (29 Octobre 2005)

Ben, Il se connecte sur *Ethernet*, et je voudrais celui là pour y sauvegarder mes films 

Rien n'empeche de l'utiliser aussi pour sauvegarder tout fichier.


----------



## Krynn (4 Novembre 2005)

Xingshu a dit:
			
		

> Salut!!
> Freecom : Disque Dur externe Classic II Net Drive - 160 Go - USB 2.0 - Ethernet 100 Base-T - M&#233;moire tampon 2 Mo


Attention a la compatibilit&#233; Mac/PC
FREECOM Disque Dur externe Classic II Net Drive - 160 Go - USB 2.0


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Novembre 2005)

Quelques infos après 2 semaines d'utilisation du système  SOHONAS

*Mise en oeuvre *: simplicime.

*Administration*  : un vrai bonheur la création, la modification et la suppression des comptes utilisateurs    se font avec une facilité déconcertante.

*Accès* : recherche dans le réseau et se connecter.

*Les performances* : Ben là ce n'est que de l'ethernet 100 alors c'est très moyen, la copie d'un gros fichier atteint péniblement les 3 MO/s mais se fait par un simple click, déplacement.

*problème constaté avec Personal Backup X 4* Certaines sauvegardes effectuées avec Personal Backup X 4 présentent des messages d'erreur essentiellement dans le cas de photos et de vidéos dont voici un exemple :
Erreur (Code : disque plein/-34) lors de	:	Action:Copie depuis la source version la destination	From:/Volumes/PSP7000/mleroux/Pictures/iPhoto Library/2002/09/18/2-1_0083.jpg	To:2-1_0083.jpg
Hors la même sauvegarde réalisée avec Backup 3 d'Apple se passe bien. 
*Je vais ouvrir un incident chez Intego*


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de faire l'expérience du Iomega StorCenter Pro NAS  
Comme je m'y attendais et malgré les grande déclarations de Iomega, il n'est pas du tout Plug-and-Play Mac.
Le linux qui le pilote est trop axé sur les services Windows :mouais:
Retour chez le vendeur où j'ai pu causer avec leur meilleur spécialiste qui a confirmé ma première impression : solution à écarter.

Sous 10 jours je vais essayer la solution Sohonas de Macway


----------



## pommad (28 Novembre 2005)

Je viens d'acheter un dd lacie ethernet mini d2 250 Go

Le débit en usb est normal c a d 12Mo/s environ ce qui est onorable 
en revanche en ethernet, seulement 2Mo/s en ecriture 4Mo/s en lecture

C nul ! théoriquement 12 Mo/s (100mb/s) en écriture et lecture

N4ACHETER PAS CE DISQUE, je le ramène demain!


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Novembre 2005)

pommad a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter un dd lacie ethernet mini d2 250 Go
> 
> Le débit en usb est normal c a d 12Mo/s environ ce qui est onorable
> en revanche en ethernet, seulement 2Mo/s en ecriture 4Mo/s en lecture
> ...


 
Ce serveur dispose t'il de la posssibilité d'utiliser du cache en écriture ?


----------



## pommad (3 Décembre 2005)

C une tres bonne question, aucune id.
Il serais ineressant de le savoir.
En tout cas apres moulte recherche tous les disk ethernet (100T) en utilisation tourne a 3Mo/s
il faut passé en Gbit pour avoir quelquechose de corecte.


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Décembre 2005)

Ouais mais pour le moment les iMac ne nous permettent pas le Gigabit.
Entre parenthèse, si on considère que l'USB 2 permet des vitesses maxi de 480 Mb/seconde, un taux de transfert de 12 MO/s n'est pas meilleur que celui que tu as obtenu en ethernet.


----------



## manupti (5 Décembre 2005)

Q. à M. Leroux qui a acheté un sohonas : est ce que la fonction serveur d'impression marche avec un MAC ?
Sur son site, Macway indique que cette fonctionalité ne marche que sur PC mais: 
- je ne vois pas pourquoi techniquement ce serait le cas
- dans la review de Tom's networking, ils précisent que le manuel indique comment installer une imprimante sur mac.

Qu'en est il en réalité ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2005)

manupti a dit:
			
		

> Q. à M. Leroux qui a acheté un sohonas : est ce que la fonction serveur d'impression marche avec un MAC ?
> Sur son site, Macway indique que cette fonctionalité ne marche que sur PC mais:
> - je ne vois pas pourquoi techniquement ce serait le cas
> - dans la review de Tom's networking, ils précisent que le manuel indique comment installer une imprimante sur mac.
> ...



Je dispose d'une imprimante HP Photosmart 7760.
Pour la faire fonctionner avec le Sohonas, il faut utiliser un driver générique linux 
j'ai utilisé celui ci : HP photosmart P1100 The Gimp-Print v5.0.0-beta2.
Il fonctionne très bien pour des impression bureautique.
Par contre les fonctions avancées de l'imprimante ne sont pas prises en comptes 
    - Impression sans marge
    - chargeur de papier 10X15
    - Impression photo haute qualité.
Voilà, j'espère que ces renseignements te seront utiles.

PS. l'installatio d'une imprimante est décrite dans le manuel utilisateur.


----------



## manupti (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui merci. S'il suffit d'installer un driver linux, je devrais y arriver. Je vais donc commander mon sohonas de ce pas. Merci.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2005)

manupti a dit:
			
		

> Oui merci. S'il suffit d'installer un driver linux, je devrais y arriver. Je vais donc commander mon sohonas de ce pas. Merci.



Le driver que j'ai utilisé est, me semble t'il fourni avec le système dans la liste des drivers HP

Edit : si tu n'es pas trop pressé, attend le test de GOLF cela te fera deux avis au lieu d'un.


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2005)

Pas avant une bonne semaine 
Sauf que je ne vais pas utiliser cette fonction serveur d'impression :rateau:


----------



## manupti (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben j'ai acheté, j'ai testé et ça marche (avec une Brother HL2030 et le driver Brother, surtout pas le driver générique postscript que Macos choisit en config automatique).

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que : 
- le site Macway indique que la fonction serveur d'impression ne fonctionne qu'avec les PC
- le mode d'emploi indique qu'avec les mac, seules les imprimantes postscript peuvent être partagées

et aucune de ces affirmations n'est vraie ! La HL 2030 est une imprimante USB GDI (même pas PCL) tout ce qu'il y a de plus bas de gamme et ça marche presque du premier coup (en moins de 10 min en tout cas).


Pour le reste, c'est à dire la fonction principale de HD en réseau, c'est plutôt pas mal. Je regrette juste la lenteur d'écriture. J'ai dans les 200 Go de sauvegarde déjà existante que je veux mettre en réseau :  il faut bien compter plusieurs nuits pour tout copier à partir du moment où on a trouvé la meilleure procédure (avec tri-Backup, personnellement, plutôt que à la main). Ce qui est le plus lent c'est les milliers de petit fichiers, pas les gros.

Solution alternative pour ce besoin précis : l'Ethernet Mini de LaCie peut se connecter en USB aussi, mais les retours d'utilisateurs étaient trop mauvais donc j'ai choisi Synology.


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Décembre 2005)

manupti a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai acheté, j'ai testé et ça marche (avec une Brother HL2030 et le driver Brother, surtout pas le driver générique postscript que Macos choisit en config automatique).



Tout le contraire de mon HP 7760 qui ne fonctionne qu'avec Gimp Print.

Ceci étant,l'information est bonne à prendre et peut donner l'espoir d'une évolution favorable du logiciel Synology.

(Tiens il faudrait d'ailleurs que j'aille faire un tour sur leur site pour voir s'il n'y a pas une version plus récente que celle que j'ai installée.



> Pour le reste, c'est à dire la fonction principale de HD en réseau, c'est plutôt pas mal. Je regrette juste la lenteur d'écriture.


L'ethernet 1 GB serait le bienvenu !    

En tout cas merci pour ce retour d'expérience.


----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2005)

Golf, j'attends ton test.
Tous les matins depuis une semaine, je me dis qu'il faudrait que j'achéte ce NAS !!!! Mais que j'aimlerai bien avoir un avis éclairé.

VITE !


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

Ben oui, ben non :rateau:
Cela attendra janvier


----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, ben non :rateau:
> Cela attendra janvier


Je savais bien qu'il fallait attendre les soldes, merci Golf !


----------



## peyret (8 Janvier 2006)

pommad a dit:
			
		

> C une tres bonne question, aucune id.
> Il serais ineressant de le savoir.
> En tout cas apres moulte recherche tous les disk ethernet (100T) en utilisation tourne a 3Mo/s
> il faut passé en Gbit pour avoir quelquechose de corecte.



un laCie de 1To -  4 DD en NTFS et 7200 tr/mm, window embedded, et ethernet 100BT

çà rame pour copier (700 Mo en 11 mm) = 1 Mo / s

alors que de mac à mac (700 Mo en 2 mm) = 5,8 Mo / s
et Mac vers PC windo idem

CHERCHEZ l'erreur ! c'est pas ethernet ; c'est windo embedded alors ?
le robinet, il se trouve où ?

lp


----------



## clodio94 (16 Janvier 2006)

bonsoir 
que pensez-vous de ce DD : ASUSTeK WL-HDD2.5 - Boîtier externe Wi-Fi 802.11g 54 Mbps (pour disques durs 2.5 pouces)
merci


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2006)

Comme le dit le libellé [que j'ai rectifié] ce n'est pas un DD complet mais seulement un boîtier :rateau:


----------



## clodio94 (16 Janvier 2006)

heu! oui en effet donc je repose ma question que pensez vous de ce boitier ASUSTeK WL-HDD2.5

et tant que j'y suis j'en profite pour en poser une deuxieme

d'abord mon instal: freebox wifi relié a swich ethernet relié a 2 pc 
un imac G5 airport et un powerbook airport et une imprimante wifi (canon ip4000R)
je voudrais partager un DD entre les 2 mac, en wifi ça devrait marcher sans probleme et en ethernet sur le swich est-ce que ça marcherait aussi? 
sachant que le but est d'avoir la bibliotheque itune et iphoto dessus
merci de votre expérience


----------



## clodio94 (16 Janvier 2006)

ASUSTeK WL-HDD 2.5 : gros default pour moi 2,5' j'avais pas percuté, il me faut un boitier 3,5'


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Janvier 2006)

Ne pas oublier que le WIFI 80211G c'est du 54 Mb/seconde, donc la moitié du fast Ethernet (100 Mb/seconde) ce sera très lent.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Février 2006)

Je suis à la recherche d'infos aussi pour ce serveur MacWay.

Sur le site il y a 2 avis... mais bon. Pour info j'ai un SohoNas chez moi (250 Go + backup 250 go USB), j'ai rencontré les soucis des noms de fichiers avec le formatage de base et le backup ne marchais pas, j'ai modifié les formatage et ça roule, par contre les backup est complet et pas partiel (configurable que sur PC).

Il y a un topo par ici sur les problèmes que l'on rencontre avec ce type de disque. Essentiellement avec les noms de fichiers qui contiennent des caractères dit "métacaractères".

Je voudrais avoir un avis, ou expérience, sur le Nas MacWay 2x250 Go car il fait du Raid 1 et c'est ce qui m'intéresse.


----------



## GroDan (3 Juillet 2006)

Voilà,aprés moults réflexions, j'ai acheter un Western Digital 320G netcenter (ethernet donc!). La camionnette de la poste me l'à déposer ce matin...j'ai donc fait un test avant d'aller au boulot. J'ai branché, installer l'utilitaire et roule. Aprés 4 Go transferé, je constate que les noms de fichiers à rallonge sont lus et reconnus. Mais je m'interroge !
Le disque est configurer en usine au format windows, hors, il fonctionne sous X, dois-je malgré tout le configurer au format Mac?:rose:


----------

